# Soul Forge



## TWErvin2 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Mythic Scribe Folks*,

The 3rd novel in my _First Civilization's Legacy Series _has been released.








Below are links to where it's currently available. I'll update the list as more venues (Kobo, B&N/Nook, iTunes, etc.) have it listed.

*Amazon USA*:
Soul Forge Kindle
Soul Forge Print

*Amazon UK*:
Soul Forge Kindle
Soul Forge Print

*Smashwords*:
Soul Forge ebook


----------



## Graylorne (Jun 24, 2014)

Am I pigheaded? I bought the p-version at Amazon DE.
Actually, that's for NL the shorter and cheaper way (no shipping costs).
Now I've got the three Flank Hawk books in print and the sf title digital.
The next thing I need is time...


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 24, 2014)

Graylorne said:


> Am I pigheaded? I bought the p-version at Amazon DE.
> Actually, that's for NL the shorter and cheaper way (no shipping costs).
> Now I've got the three Flank Hawk books in print and the sf title digital.
> The next thing I need is time...



Thanks, *Graylorne*! I appreciate your support _very_ much.

I understand about time--it took me a long time to get to *Shardfall*, and it's a shorter novel!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought I'd add that our own *Black Dragon *read an ARC of _Soul Forge _and offered a blurb (part of which will grace the cover in the Lightning Source version).

"Soul Forge is an exhilarating journey. It's full of suspense, magic, and heart. Even if you haven't read the other novels in this series, the unique setting and characters will draw you in."
 --*Antonio del Drago*, author of the _Mythic Guide to Characters_


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Update:

Soul Forge is now available via the Nook and a few other places:

Soul Forge Nook
Soul Forge Amazon Australia
Soul Forge Amazon Canada

(It's also available via Amazon in France, Japan, Germany etc.)

It should be available through Kobo soon.

If *Soul Forge *might be something you'd enjoy reading, I'd _very_ much appreciate you picking up a copy. Every sale early on makes a big difference. Plus, I really do think it's a good read. You could always let me know if I am right or wrong about that.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Great news (at least I think so)!

*Soul Forge* is in production to be an audiobook.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 3, 2014)

Two items of information related to* Soul Forge*:

*1.* A review of *Soul Forge *over at _Two Ends of the Pen_: Review: SOUL FORGE by Terry Ervin II 

*2.* The audiobook version of *Soul Forge *is on its way to release. The production/proofing is finished.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm so happy this book is out there in the world.  Congratulations!  I hope this latest release prompts those who missed out earlier to pick up a copy of Flank Hawk.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Caged Maiden said:


> I'm so happy this book is out there in the world.  Congratulations!  I hope this latest release prompts those who missed out earlier to pick up a copy of Flank Hawk.



Thanks, Caged Maiden. 

*Soul Forge *has had another review, earning 4.5 stars. Follow the link below for details.

*Link*: *Magic, Dragons and other Fantastical Reads Review of Soul Forge*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Soul Forge *is now available as an audiobook (via Audible). 

Follow the link to my blog for further information and to listen to a sample.

Link: *Soul Forge Now Available as an Audiobook*

You can get a copy of *Soul Forge *for free--or just about any title (if you're not yet a member of Audible).


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 22, 2014)

Update: *Soul Forge *is now available as an audiobook via iTunes as well: Soul Forge on iTunes


----------



## TWErvin2 (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's review of Soul Forge posted this week over at *Kevin's Corner*: 


*Link*: *Review*: "*Soul Forge: A First Civilization’s Legacy Novel*" by Terry W. Ervin II


----------

